# Shaking/trembling chameleon



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a pair of chameleons who appear to be healthy. they feed well, drink and just completed a shed well. The female however is showing some disturbing behaviour. She does a lot of twitching on her body and most notably on her legs and fet. she sits on a branch with her back leg(s) hanging down and her feet keep twitching.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Could be MBD...


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats what I was worried about.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

What suppliments?uv are they getting and do you know how they was kept prior to u recieving them....


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

hullreptilelover said:


> What suppliments?uv are they getting and do you know how they was kept prior to u recieving them....


They have UV lighting and have the usual calcium supplements. I have only had them about a week, and I took them in the tank they are in now. They seemed well cared for and it is only the female that is doing it.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds to me like she has MBD. (Metaboliic bone disease). First of all she will need to be seperated from male. She will need a uv if she hasnt got one and her food needs dusting with calcium and d3. Calcium for 5 days and d3 for 2. She shold also be taken to the vets as she may need a calcium injection and an x ray to check her bone density. x


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

If they have been kept identically, why would only the female develop MBD? (if that is the underlying cause for the tremors).


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Depends if female got any calcium. It may have been put on food and if male is dominant he may have eaten most of the dusted food. x


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!!!!!:devil:
Just what I dont need!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Richcymru said:


> If they have been kept identically, why would only the female develop MBD? (if that is the underlying cause for the tremors).


Are they an adult pair? If they have been used for breeding, the female will require a higher intake of calcium (which she maybe didnt get) than the male which could sugest why she has it and he doesnt...


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

According to the guy, they are about 13 months old and she hasnt been bred before. However, He did say that the male has been trying to mate with her though. Perhaps she as been successfully mated and not had the extra calcium to develop eggs? AGHHH! :lol2:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Id get her checked at vets as she may need some extra supliments. But she will need her own seperate encloser, heat lamp, uv etc. x


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree wiv toxicsiren, deffo split them up as you dont want them to breed anyway if she does have mbd.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya,

Muscle tremors which are most obvious at the extremities are a classic sign of MBD, muscle function/control becomes impaired as the body struggles to find enough calcium for basic muscular function amongst many other needs.

Both animals will need to see a specialist Vet. They will both need their blood calcium levels assessed aswell as X-rays to determine the extent of potential bone damage or poor density. Only then can a qualified vet properly advise you of how to stabilise this pair, or advise that there is actually another cause!?!

Either way, best of luck with their recovery.
Lotte***


----------



## bonsey (May 10, 2008)

Its quite worrying as care has to be taken when buying "2nd hand" chams. I have been looking for yemen and panther juv's for a while and whilst always advertised here and other places, i always ask for more pics etc.....some i'd been offered not in aboreal vivs, some with no UV, some no idea re dusting foods........even then i'v travelled miles and tested the pet......its not easy but i want to see how easy the owner is able to handle - if cham is strong gripping in his viv and then how agile moving around on the arm etc......... 

I good guide to buying juv's or adults would assist - not suggesting that owners would knowingly sell ill pets, but it would help to avoid them being purchsed?

where these purchesed on here?


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

I have noticed that she doesnt tremble at night. Surely if it was MBD it would be constant?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Richcymru said:


> I have noticed that she doesnt tremble at night. Surely if it was MBD it would be constant?


No reason to assume that. Her body is in "freefall" while she sleeps, no tensing muscles or impetus to cause the tremors. They often do it in bouts anyway, how long did you watch her sleeping? plenty of time while you aren't looking for it to occur.

The only answer is to have her properly assessed by a qualified Vet. Even if you can convince yourself that it isn't MBD, it's still not normal and needs investigation 

Lotte***


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

yep I agree. Thanks for your advice


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

They are in a tank? what sort of a tank/size? highly unsuitable for chams and i doubt they will be in a tank big enough for 2.
Could even be a problem with dominance? maybe she is weaker because the male is dominant, they dont have enough space or she has not been allowed to eat sufficiently. 
How old is the UVB and is it a compact or a tube?


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

The vivarium is 3x3x2 ft. Since I have had them I have never seen any aggression between them. The female feeds out of my hand every day and the UV tube is new.


----------

